# Pictures of the last three foals....yep Jill she's in there



## Erica (Apr 10, 2008)

Well the babies got to go out for a couple hours after we got soaked yet again with more rain......we are fixing to have to build an ark instead of barns.....

Here is my shetland colt born Thrusday 4/3, He's Rock E and SG Up and Atom bred, and he was born and on track to stay B mini size. His dam, Wall Street Lucky Illusion, I am hardshipping in this month.

He's a sweet boy and I think you'll see him in the show ring in the future, probably both driving and halter.

No name yet...been to busy to name my last three






At 4 days











At a week old











Then Cross Country Good Day Sunshine, a Redboy daughter decided it was finally her turn Friday night....bred to Bandito, my BTU son. This little guy is a FIREcracker and a shrimp, he's probably 16" or so, would have to meausre him. Dam is just 29" and Sire is 30.5" and I don't think he'll make it that tall really, but he's got a neck on him, pretty head, straight legs and short backed and yes attitude. He looks silver dapple at this point, almost a shiny dilute hue to him in the sunlight and he has bright blue eyes, time will tell if they stay or change.

Here he is at 5 days old





















Next Tues morning early, was Erica's Double Dipped, a Bandito daughter that Jill has bought who was bred to my Buckeroo son, Big City......and the outcome a beautiful buckskin filly. She's double Buckeroo bred and a very pretty little girl. She's quite small at this point too and I'd say she's on track to be about 31", pretty tiny headed and has a goregous neck and long legs; she's still not unfolded all the way, but at least Jill can see her, Jill's on the ball more than me and has her named....

so here she is at two days old





















and Jill, here's Double






and then some of the other mares got turned back out into pastures and this little guy was out exploring his new domain, got some cute shot of him

and yes.....I still haven't finialized his name; Erica's Just Wait and See x Cross Country Take My Breath Away

at 3 weeks old


----------



## [email protected] River (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow, Erica!!!! That Rock E bred colt is SPECIAL!!! Very nice!!!


----------



## Devon (Apr 10, 2008)

Stunning.

Honestly I cannot stop staring at your shetland baby though he is STUNNING


----------



## Jessica_06 (Apr 10, 2008)

They are stunning






CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm STEALING the SHETLAND colt!!











All of them are very nice!


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Apr 10, 2008)

ALL GORGEOUS!!



Congratulations to you both!! And if you get sick of looking at that Bandito boy, he can come join his siblings in Maine!





Jodi


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh Erica!!!!!!!!!!!

I love them all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And, I want bigger versions of the pictures of Double's filly (and Double) if you can send them (please please please)














The buckskin girl above is *Whinny For Me's Big City Cover Girl* ("Cover Girl") and I'm falling in love with her from afar right now


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 10, 2008)

Erica said:


> Erica's Just Wait and See x Cross Country Take My Breath Away
> 
> at 3 weeks old


with those parent's names, wouldn't he have to be "waiting to Exhale"? (like the movie name?)


----------



## Russ (Apr 10, 2008)

Congratulations Erica!!! All nice looking showy babies!!!

Jill, your girl is just perfect....I love her!



She reminds me so much of Big City


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 10, 2008)

great name "waiting to exhale"

just beautiful foals



Congratulations Erica and Jill


----------



## dali1111 (Apr 11, 2008)

WOW!!!!






now thats a horse!!


----------



## jrae (Apr 11, 2008)

All gorgeous....Jill I LOVE that filly! She is my color...and my fave girls granddaughter!!!


----------



## lvponies (Apr 11, 2008)

Pretty babies!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Apr 11, 2008)

All are very nice






but I will be different, I think the silver dapple colt is my favorite. Gotta love the small ones who know they are bigger.

Congrats Erica and Jill


----------



## Tami (Apr 11, 2008)

VERY nice babies. Congrats Jill and Erica.


----------



## Leeana (Apr 11, 2008)

I want them all



. If we get a little bit more rain, you can build that ark and float them up to Ohio


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 11, 2008)

Erica,

you have sure pretty foals.

Jill the buckskin filly is so pretty


----------



## cowgurl_up (Apr 11, 2008)

I love all of your foals but am totally in love with that Pinto colt! I think it should be something like "Erica's See Me Now" or Erica's Just See Me Now"


----------



## minihorsefrnd (Apr 11, 2008)

Congrats those are some nice babies!!!


----------



## Reble (Apr 11, 2008)

Erica just love those pintos


----------



## ~Dan (Apr 12, 2008)

your foals are so cute, and now im no conformation expert, but they look like good show prospects


----------



## Jill (Apr 12, 2008)

Yep!!! I would say those Erica foals have got some show potential for sure. She is truly an asset to the breed and I couldn't even count the number of home bred National Champions she has to her credit


----------

